# Ok guys I'm back!!!



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

When Shon moved out he shut the internet because it was in his name... so I just got it back up... it's gonna take me a little while to get caught up so bare with me


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome back, its out of control!


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

Heeeeyyyyyy, I dont know u but welcome back


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Marty, I am super glad you are back, is good to see you  Hugs


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome back MARTY!!!!!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

MARTY~! WELLCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

welcome marty mcfly lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Welcome back marty!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa I'm glad your back I missed you.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guys... not only do I have my internet back but I also have TV too, dang I missed it for the last few months


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome Back Marty!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We should throw Marty a party:woof::woof::woof: Welcome back


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome Back Marty ~!!!!!!!!!! we missed ya .... hope all is super


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

hi old man.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

welcome back marty


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys, it means a lot knowing I'm needed around here still


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome back Marty.... I've been missing too....maybe I should re intorduce myself!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

bullybabe said:


> Welcome back Marty.... I've been missing too....maybe I should re intorduce myself!!


Welcome back lady! It's been a while huh? Jeeze this is like a family reunion this week! How's Luke and Jesse doin'?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Welcome back Marty!!!

Bully Babe, we need updated pics of the Lukenator ASAP!!


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Welcome back Marty!!!
> 
> Bully Babe, we need updated pics of the Lukenator ASAP!!


Let me see what I have.....sorry to hijack your thread Marty!!!


----------

